# New this year...introducing the sm rescue raffle grand prize



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I am very, very excited to announce a new addition to this year's raffle--the _Grand Prize_, courtesy of our amazing Administrator, Yung and the folks at Petguide.com. They have reached out to numerous vendors to sponsor an amazing, amazing package for the _Grand Prize_:aktion033: 

Here's how it will work: In addition to the Regular and Special Prize raffle tickets, everyone who donates money will receive *one* _Grand Prize _drawing raffle prize number. For those of you who have already donated and received your raffle numbers, I will be sending you your _Grand Prize_ raffle ticket number shortly.

Now, for the best part, here are the prizes (Please note that there's a very good chance more items will be added to this _Grand Prize_ and as we receive notice of them, we'll update the prize list here):

-Earthrated: Poop bag package
-The Piddle Place: Base unit and cover 
-Earthbath: Green tea line of products, including shampoo, in between bath spritz, ear wipes, facial wipes, travel wipes (28ct) and (100ct):
-Solvit: HomeAway travel bag and safety harness
-Worldwise/Kathy Ireland: Tonal metal dog bowl,crinkle bunny dog toy, durable fox dog toy, hideaway pillow dog bed
-Worldwise/Petlinks: Flitter Fly, Roaming Runners, Wild Thing, 
Therapeutic Memory Foam Cat Bed
-Look Who's Happy: 1 pouch of pumpkin crusted chicken Tempt’n Tenders treats 
-The Company of Animals: 1 GREEN Mimi Feeder 
-The Green Pet Shop: 1 set of bamboo bowls 
-Andis: 1 soft tooth Slicker Brush, 1 flea comb, 1 large pin brush
-Loving Pets: Small Bella bowls, small Robusto bowls, small Bella mat, 
Puffsters air puffed dog treats
-Paragon Pet Products: Small size of WHIMZEES Dental Chews Toothbrushes and Small size of WHIMZEES Hedgehogs
-Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company: Food assortment of new hand-packed super premium dog foods 
-Worldwise/OPG: goDog toy assortment 
-Healthy Pet: Puppy Go Potty (natural indoor dog litter) 

Here are some pictures...more to follow:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*More Pictures...With more to come!!!*

Here are more pictures of the prizes that are part of our _Grand Prize_

Isn't the Grand Prize amazing so far?

There are so many reasons to donate. You've got a chance to win amazing prizes and most important is that your donations help support the upkeep of these amazing organizations and help those in need. Remember, no matter if it's a $5 donation or upwards of $100 or more--your donation counts! So, let's keep the donations coming in:chili: We've got *5* days left-the deadline is October 31 at midnight.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wowzer!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Wowzer!


Absolutely incredible, right?


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow - this must have been a lot of work coordinating all of these donations for the Grand Prize! Good luck, everyone and thank you, Yung!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

SCORE!!!!:chili::chili: That's a prizapalooza!!! Very exciting. I hope it spurs more donations!! I know we can hit $10,000. Come on. :chili::chili:Thanks, Yung!!!http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow! Thank you, Yung!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is AMAZING...way to change it up this year!!' Thank you Yung.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:THANK YOU YUNG:wub:


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Wow! These are some high priced, high quality items! :blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Fabulous! Thank you Yung!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wow! These are some high priced, high quality items! :blink:


Yes, these are amazing products--thanks to Yung we're able to offer them as a prize. One of the reasons/incentives for us SMers to donate, donate, donate:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Only 4 day left...please keep the donations coming:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033:This is fabulous!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump!! Remember to donate!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm donating again! This is so wonderful of Yung to get this together! come on people, we can get $10, 000!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the push Sherry. 

We have a lot of members--if each donates even just $5 we can definitely get to $10,000:aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bumping....

3 more days...send in your donations!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Glad we could be of help. I actually did very little in this.  The credit really goes to this amazing gal named Amy who's the main person running petguide.com. She talks to vendors, threatens them to give us something and then makes it happen. Okay fine, she doesn't threaten them... perhaps I should say she "strongly suggests" to them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

admin said:


> Glad we could be of help. I actually did very little in this.  The credit really goes to this amazing gal named Amy who's the main person running petguide.com. She talks to vendors, threatens them to give us something and then makes it happen. Okay fine, she doesn't threaten them... perhaps I should say she "strongly suggests" to them.


Well, thanks to you, Amy and the vendors. This makes the raffle so exciting. It may turn out to be good for the vendors, too. I saw some great things that I may buy later...that is if I don't win the Grand Prize:chili::innocent:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Yung and Amy for all of your help with the Grand Prize!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

BUMPING...Last day. The Raffle ends at midnight, let's get those donations in....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

*Yung -- I love you!!! You are always so support of SM's Rescue Raffle and this prize is just another example of how much you care. *


----------

